# Amoxicillin HCPCS code



## hughesk3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know the HCPCS code for Amoxicillin 125mg NDC 00093-2267-01? Thanks


----------



## aboyce (Jun 6, 2013)

*amoxicillin HCPCS code*

As far as I know there is not a HCPCS code for amoxicillin since it traditionally given via Rx written prescription.


----------



## maddismom (Jun 6, 2013)

Was it given orally in the office (although I'm not sure why)?


----------

